# Iasi[RO]-Budapest[HU]-Wien[AT]



## Hurricane.189 (Oct 17, 2014)

I left at 7:25 p.m. from Iasi with a night train Iasi-Timisoara N



















I chose to travel in a sleeping car to Cluj
I was disappointed, considering how much money you pay for the supplement bed ticket























































in Cluj the train had to arrive at 4:32 am, but it was delayed about 30 minutes, and from there I took the train for Budapest at 6:44
Train IC 362



















car is very clean, comfortable, although you can not see it in the pictures, very well soundproofed
WIFI internet available but only works in Hungary and it has a weak signal


















the train has a restaurant car














































in Puspokladany change the locomotive








out









in


















I arrived in Budapest at 13.20

ZSR 350









In remembrance of the the Hungarian Uprising of 1956









Skoda 109E









Taurus GySEV






















































Budapest keleti central station









the next morning, back at the station to go to Vienna;
ticket Budapest-Vienna-Budapest: I bought it online from the MAV website. It was the cheapest option;
MAV ticket for one person round trip: 36Euro;
CFR ticket for one person roundtrip: 55.5Euro
OBB ticket for one person roundtrip: 78.40Euro;








TRAXX MAV


















7:40 RailJet go to Vienna, I recommend to take a seat reservation because it is a crowded train.










food at the restaurant car is a little expensive, but good


















I had WiFi on the train, but the internet only works in Austria













































I arrived in Vienna
RJ Budapest was coupled with an RJ who already was waiting in the station. The train went on to Munich



























the station looks :aplauze: 8O 



























various trains




































in RJ you can take the food 2GO


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice photos, and lots of them!

In the photo where you mention the clean comfortable car with good soundproofing...Look at the leg room! Compare that to one of today's stupid airliners where your knees are up under your chin! Gimme a train any day!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very interesting, thanks for posting.
Looks like they have some very nice equipment over there.

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, thanks for posting. European railways are usually great value and comfortable, unlike UK railways. 

I travelled from London to Hanover, Germany once and it was a superb trip.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice pictures and some great looking passenger car interiors. I think they trump most of the stuff in the US.


----------

